# Fecal biomarker tests? (Metametrix, etc)



## Twin Mom (Jun 16, 2014)

My physician gave me two fecal biomarker tests which will detect things like bacteria, yeast, enzyme deficiency, malabsorption. One is from Metametrix but I can't remember the other company. Has anyone used either of these stool tests? Did you get any good results?

Thanks!


----------

